# Cheese Pics



## bryce (Dec 26, 2015)

Going to smoke a small batch of cheese for only the second time officially. I have some summer sausage that will go mighty well with it.

I haven't purchased a tube smoker for whatever reason so just going to crack the door on the Little Chief. It's about 36 out right now so it will stay cold enough to not begin to melt the cheese. Smoking with hickory.

Going to smoke mostly Colby Jack.













25cheese.jpg



__ bryce
__ Dec 25, 2015


















25cheese1.jpg



__ bryce
__ Dec 25, 2015


















25cheese2.jpg



__ bryce
__ Dec 25, 2015


















25cheese3.jpg



__ bryce
__ Dec 25, 2015






Coming along. Temp did get a bit warm but not enough to melt any pieces













25cheese4.jpg



__ bryce
__ Dec 25, 2015






All done! Nice plate full. I'll let you know how it tastes tomorrow.













25cheese5.jpg



__ bryce
__ Dec 26, 2015


















25cheese6.jpg



__ bryce
__ Dec 26, 2015


















25cheese7.jpg



__ bryce
__ Dec 26, 2015






Thanks
Bryce


----------



## muralboy (Dec 26, 2015)

You may want to invest in a tube or AMNP next time.  Not sure got enough smoke with the door being cracked open.  There are some great examples of cold smoker mailbox mods done on the forum.

Either way - give the cheese a couple of weeks to mellow out before digging in.


----------



## bryce (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks Muralboy. Good advice. I was wondering about the smoke penetrating the cheese well enough with the door cracked. At this point I'm not sure it did. This is a front loader so I can't use the box on top method but I'll keep searching. Thank you!


----------



## tropics (Dec 26, 2015)

Bryce that cheese looks great to me,so if you are not happy with it.Ship it to me LOL Give that 3 or more weeks and the color will blow you away.

Richie 

Point for getting that much color with the door open


----------



## bryce (Dec 26, 2015)

Right on Richie!

I will definitely let it sit. I will have to sneak a bite today though. Nothing wrong with that right? :)

I just need to slow down and buy a tube smoker I think.


----------



## muralboy (Dec 26, 2015)

Search the forum for "Mail box". You will find a lot of good options.

Good job  on your first go around though


----------



## bryce (Dec 26, 2015)

muralboy said:


> Search the forum for "Mail box". You will find a lot of good options.
> 
> Good job  on your first go around though



Got it. Thank you


----------



## bryce (Dec 26, 2015)

Well snuck more than a bite during the Heart of Dallas Bowl and the cheese is good, even this fresh. The cracked door on the Little Chief didn't help it much but didn't seem to harm it either other than possibly loosing some smoke flavor. In any event, I'll be ordering a tube smoker now.

Thanks,
Bryce


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 26, 2015)

Do you still have the box that the Chief came in? That's how ya cold smoke with a chief smoker. Oh wait you have the front loader but it could still be done. Racks go on top of smoker not in it. Box over the top of the racks. The directions that came with the chief smokers used to show how to do it.


----------



## muralboy (Dec 27, 2015)

congrats on a successful smoke.


----------



## bryce (Dec 27, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Do you still have the box that the Chief came in? That's how ya cold smoke with a chief smoker. Oh wait you have the front loader but it could still be done. Racks go on top of smoker not in it. Box over the top of the racks. The directions that came with the chief smokers used to show how to do it.



Hi DS, yes I still have the box. Problem is there's no actual rack that hold the shelves.... The brackets that hold each grate are welded onto the smoker. Direction book only shows cracking the door. I bought this early 2015.

Thanks!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 29, 2015)

Very nice!! Points 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## tropics (Dec 29, 2015)

tropics said:


> Bryce that cheese looks great to me,so if you are not happy with it.Ship it to me LOL Give that 3 or more weeks and the color will blow you away.
> 
> Richie
> 
> Point for getting that much color with the door open


Don't know why my point didn't show but you got it now.Sorry

Richie


----------



## bryce (Jan 1, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Very nice!! Points
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> DS


Thanks DS! We're still eating it. Had some today in fact. Happy New Year!

Bryce


----------



## bryce (Jan 1, 2016)

tropics said:


> Don't know why my point didn't show but you got it now.Sorry
> 
> Richie


All good Richie.Thank you. Hope you're doing well!

Bryce


----------



## b-one (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks good,I just opened some bacon cheddar that's just over a month old but I need a new box of crackers to know if I really like it or not. My cracker of choice is Chicken in a biscut  nobody seems to like them but all the more for me!


----------



## bryce (Jan 1, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks good,I just opened some bacon cheddar that's just over a month old but I need a new box of crackers to know if I really like it or not. My cracker of choice is Chicken in a biscut nobody seems to like them but all the more for me!


Ah, I love Chicken in a Biscuit! I've never had them with smoked cheese though but it sounds awesome.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice cheese smoke Bryce, it looks great & some awesome color...   Thumbs Up   That stuff just gets better with age, enjoy it man !


----------



## bryce (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you Justin!

Yeah, I think I'm going to let the rest age for a while longer. Then have a cheese fest!


----------

